# Part replacement



## ludespeedny (Nov 21, 2015)

So, I got the new paddles and scraper bar here. I went to install it today and had a lot of issues. I was able to get the paddles off ok except one of the main bolts broke. Next I went to replace the scraper bar and 2 of the bolts holding that on broke off, and the third one spun, but nut wouldn't come off and cant get it out. So I figure I need a new lower part. Took that out ans 3 of the side bolts broke from the rust. 
So now I really need help. Where can I find all the needed bolts/nuts and the lower part? Can I get any of them at the local Ace/Lowes?


----------



## SayItAintSnow (Dec 15, 2017)

Sounds like you're working on a single stage, but I can't be sure because you didn't mention a model.


As for the stuck nut and bolt, probably the best way to remove it is with a Dremel and cutting wheel.


Replacement bolts can likely be found at Lowes pretty easily. Hardware can be purchased in whatever quantity you need. Take one of the old bolts with you, so you can replace with the same size/thread. They usually have a thread sizing gizmo in the hardware aisle. If I were you, I'd replace all the bolts with stainless, and you'll never have to worry about them breaking or rusting out, ever again. :thumbsup:.
.


----------



## ludespeedny (Nov 21, 2015)

Sorry, yeah it is a CCR 2450. I wasn't sure if toro had odd sizing for the bolts or not. The problem with the stuck bolt is that the top part of the bolt is round with a partially square shaft and the whole bolt rotates, so even if I can remove it I don't think even a replacement would get tight cause the hole it goes into will be messed up. 
It is odd that they didn't use stainless in the first place. You know those will be getting wet.


----------



## evh (Jun 22, 2015)

Those are common bolts for the scrapper bar and they usually break off. My local True Value had those bolts and corresponding nuts when I recently replaced mine. Take one with you and match it up. You could simply tighten one in the rounded hole and maybe put some JB Weld on it. A great time to use your MacGyver skills!


----------



## ludespeedny (Nov 21, 2015)

Good idea, I'll have to check it out.


----------



## ludespeedny (Nov 21, 2015)

Finally got the replacement parts and got most of the bolts I needed at ace. After installing the new lower everything works good. 

Question is should I do anything to the lower? Like put some wax, or silicone spray or anything? Not sure as it matters, but was thinking maybe it would help keep snow from sticking there.


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

If you can locate Fluid Film in your area, it’s great stuff. It’s available online to


----------



## ludespeedny (Nov 21, 2015)

Cool! I'll look into it.


----------

